# SVN takes ages after committing new files...



## Spartrekus (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello,

I have subversion installed on PI, and while using "SYNC" then, svn commits files and then takes ages, and gets fully done after 5 minutes.
SVN remains at 100% cpu during this time. 

This is quite strange and it might be improved.

machine: pi 3b+, svn subversion from 13 current. 
compiled dec 6 2018 22.51.11 on aarch64, version 1.11.0 r1845130


----------

